# 7-Game Road Trip



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@ Hornets
@ Grizzlies
@ Celtics
@ Knicks
@ Magic
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers

How do you think we do?


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

4-3 or 3-4. So far, i've not been impressed by the Lakers this year and i dont see them winning it all. Its either the Spurs or The Celtics.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

They'll go below .500 on the road trip, probably 3-4 or 2-5 with a couple of blowout losses. I don't see any positives coming out of this road trip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's a tough road trip to be sure, but the two responses above must be from casual fans...their effort last night was head and shoulders much much better than what I have seen this year.

As long as the Lakers continue to play hard, the wins will come...and I can see them getting past the Spurs to the Finals too even without home court advantage.

One thing for sure, the title this year will be earned. Lots of good teams at the top.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

thats pretty tough road trip.

Lakers always kind of pull together on these trips though. It will be good for the team.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

@ RON:

No i'm not a casual fan, i just call it how i see it and this team doesn't have that intensity or focus you expect from a team vying for a championship.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're not far off from being in the groove we need to defend our title. Right now we just see to be alittle disconnected chemistry wise we don't have that collective team confidence yet.

Beating the Celtics to me would make the trip a resounding success regardless of the other games.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

@ Hornets WIN
@ Grizzlies LOSS
@ Celtics LOSS
@ Knicks WIN
@ Magic WIN
@ Bobcats WIN
@ Cavaliers WIN


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

James Worthy said:


> @ RON:
> 
> No i'm not a casual fan, i just call it how i see it and this team doesn't have that intensity or focus you expect from a team vying for a championship.


If you claimed the Lakers are easily the best team in the West, then you're not a casual fan anymore. Don't mind the fact that the Lakers are lazy and soft. :sarcasm:


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

sylaw said:


> If you claimed the Lakers are easily the best team in the West, then you're not a casual fan anymore. Don't mind the fact that the Lakers are lazy and soft. :sarcasm:


They didn't play soft last night. I thought they played very well defensively, minus the lack of a box out at the end of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think they'll go 5-2 on the trip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sylaw said:


> If you claimed the Lakers are easily the best team in the West, then you're not a casual fan anymore. Don't mind the fact that the Lakers are lazy and soft. :sarcasm:


Far be it for me to defend the Lakers, I agree that they have played terrible to date...and certainly because of lack of effort.

I am just saying that your observations do not appear to take into account last night's performance. They worked hard and came up short. If you have that kind of effort day in and day out, the wins will come and I think your prediction just doesn't hold water.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^so when is Magic buying those Pistons again?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> ^so when is Magic buying those Pistons again?


He's too busy bringing the NFL here to LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)*
@ Grizzlies
@ Celtics
@ Knicks
@ Magic
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Far be it for me to defend the Lakers, I agree that they have played terrible to date...and certainly because of lack of effort.
> 
> I am just saying that your observations do not appear to take into account last night's performance. They worked hard and came up short. If you have that kind of effort day in and day out, the wins will come and I think your prediction just doesn't hold water.


I would agree with you on it being a good effort up until the last position in the game where SA was able to get 4 shots at winning the game in Staples Center. Considering the fact that one of the Lakers great advantages is their size, it doesn't seem like that great a effort when the game was on the line. 

My prediction is based on their current play, which has been poor. The 5 game home stand was a failure so it's not that far off to assume they'll struggle on the road against good opponents. I certainly wouldn't make predictions based on 47 1/2 minutes of good effort like you want me to. Also if my predictions turns out wrong, I would be in good company since your predictions haven't exactly been so good.:smilewink


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sylaw said:


> I would agree with you on it being a good effort up until the last position in the game where SA was able to get 4 shots at winning the game in Staples Center. Considering the fact that one of the Lakers great advantages is their size, it doesn't seem like that great a effort when the game was on the line.
> 
> My prediction is based on their current play, which has been poor. The 5 game home stand was a failure so it's not that far off to assume they'll struggle on the road against good opponents. I certainly wouldn't make predictions based on 47 1/2 minutes of good effort like you want me to. Also if my predictions turns out wrong, I would be in good company since your predictions haven't exactly been so good.:smilewink


We'll see.

1 down, 6 to go. Next up: they need to exorcise the Memphis demons. Which I think they will.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)*
@ Celtics
@ Knicks
@ Magic
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone here seen sylaw or James Worthy? 

Just asking.

Because for their predictions to come true now, Lakers would have to lose to the Knicks, Bobcats, AND Cavaliers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)
@ Celtics - W (92-86)*
@ Knicks
@ Magic
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we got a chance to taqke this whole trip if we can get past the Knicks tonight. Energy and focus are the only issues to worry about against the Knicks becuase the Knicks don't match up well with us at all. 

get this Knicks game and I think we sweep the road trip. The Magic while tough at times to me have alot of deficiencies we can exploit and they aren't playing well against the elites either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)
@ Celtics - W (92-86)
@ Knicks - W (113-96)*
@ Magic
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh sylaw, where oh where is my sylaw??? 

Don't worry, I am not just singling you out...where is that James Worthy?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Oh sylaw, where oh where is my sylaw???
> 
> Don't worry, I am not just singling you out...where is that James Worthy?


You seriously made 2 posts to call me out? You are one funny guy. Guess I got this one wrong. No big deal since I'm not mad about the Lakers winning. 

Also, I didn't see you make an actual prediction on this topic so I don't even know why you're gloating. Let me know when you make a prediction that actually happens and I'll give you credit for it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

sylaw said:


> You seriously made 2 posts to call me out? You are one funny guy. Guess I got this one wrong. No big deal since I'm not mad about the Lakers winning.
> 
> Also, I didn't see you make an actual prediction on this topic so I don't even know why you're gloating. Let me know when you make a prediction that actually happens and I'll give you credit for it.


This is a DaRizzle approved message


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sylaw said:


> You seriously made 2 posts to call me out? You are one funny guy. Guess I got this one wrong. No big deal since I'm not mad about the Lakers winning.
> 
> Also, I didn't see you make an actual prediction on this topic so I don't even know why you're gloating. Let me know when you make a prediction that actually happens and I'll give you credit for it.


I'm not gloating...just making sure you have the balls to come in here and recognize the error of your thinking process.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> This is a DaRizzle approved message


Laker fan sentiment should be...

DaRizzle may be a fool, but he is our fool...and we stand by him.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> I'm not gloating...just making sure you have the balls to come in here and recognize the error of your thinking process.


I have yet to see you recognize your constant errors but I guess that's par for the course with you.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sylaw said:


> I have yet to see you recognize your constant errors but I guess that's par for the course with you.


Dude, its a message board, don't get so serious and defensive about it.

However, I will play along. What errors have I made, and where are they? I have no problem acknowledging mistakes I have made...I recognize I am human and that will happen.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Ron said:


> Has anyone here seen sylaw or James Worthy?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Because for their predictions to come true now, Lakers would have to lose to the Knicks, Bobcats, AND Cavaliers.



Yup, my prediction was wrong. I'll admit to that. They're still not winning that championship though.:laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

James Worthy said:


> Yup, my prediction was wrong. I'll admit to that. They're still not winning that championship though.:laugh:


I am very glad you said that.  And hope your prediction record stays intact.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

James Worthy said:


> Yup, my prediction was wrong. I'll admit to that. They're still not winning that championship though.:laugh:


I certainly hope this prediction is about as right as your prediction about the road trip! They look great so far!


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> I certainly hope this prediction is about as right as your prediction about the road trip! They look great so far!


The Lakers are not winning it all. Sorry. Theo Ratliff will not save you :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We must beat freaking Bobcats!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)
@ Celtics - W (92-86)
@ Knicks - W (113-96)*
*@ Magic - L (89-75)*
@ Bobcats
@ Cavaliers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe is a game time decision, apparently suffering from flu-like symptoms.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at game time decision. There's no way he's sitting out for something like that.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at game time decision. There's no way he's sitting out for something like that.


Judging by the way he played tonight, he might as well have sat out :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)
@ Celtics - W (92-86)
@ Knicks - W (113-96)*
*@ Magic - L (89-75)
@ Bobcats - L (109-89)*
@ Cavaliers


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

James Worthy said:


> The Lakers are not winning it all. Sorry. Theo Ratliff will not save you :laugh:


They say that every year. I'm not worried. Only team that can beat us is Boston, and I'm not scared of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@ Hornets - W (101-95)
@ Grizzlies - W (93-84)
@ Celtics - W (92-86)
@ Knicks - W (113-96)*
*@ Magic - L (89-75)
@ Bobcats - L (109-89)
@ Cavaliers - L (104-99)*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ron said:


> Has anyone here seen sylaw or James Worthy?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Because for their predictions to come true now, Lakers would have to lose to the Knicks, Bobcats, AND Cavaliers.







It's a good job they beat the Knicks or this post would be great.


----------

